# 1983 Yanmar 226D



## Keegan VanDoorne (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey guys, new to the page. 

I'm looking at purchasing an 83 Yanmar 226D. 1.1L 4WD 22HP. It comes with front bucket, wood splitter, back blade, and brush cutter. I'll be using the tractor mainly for moving wood, felled trees, snow removal, and some land leveling. I'm not very familiar with Yanmar's and curious if you guys think its a fair price. He wants $8000 for everything. He is the original owner, and its been stored inside for the last 10 years with very little use. Im located in northern Michigan. 

Just trying to get your opinion on it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Keegan VanDoorne said:


> Hey guys, new to the page.
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing an 83 Yanmar 226D. 1.1L 4WD 22HP. It comes with front bucket, wood splitter, back blade, and brush cutter. I'll be using the tractor mainly for moving wood, felled trees, snow removal, and some land leveling. I'm not very familiar with Yanmar's and curious if you guys think its a fair price. He wants $8000 for everything. He is the original owner, and its been stored inside for the last 10 years with very little use. Im located in northern Michigan.
> 
> Just trying to get your opinion on it.


Keegan, that price is a STEAL. Really it is. If he lived near me, I would grab onto it. Just a compact tractor (any brand) made from the 80s and newer with a FEL (front end loader) are now going for $12,000. You are getting a GREAT deal with al the other goodies too!

Yanmar has/is making compact tractors for John Deere since the late 70s. That YM226 would serve you well. Did he mention how many work hours are on the meter? 

I may know where to find the manuals too.


----------



## Keegan VanDoorne (Sep 26, 2020)

Awesome! Yeah that's what I was thinking too, it seemed like a really good deal. It has 633 hours on it. 
I will keep you in mind if I end up with the tractor.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Keegan VanDoorne said:


> Awesome! Yeah that's what I was thinking too, it seemed like a really good deal. It has 633 hours on it.
> I will keep you in mind if I end up with the tractor.


Those are some really low low low hours. Since 2014, I've racked 350 hours along on the YM2610 meter. 

More info here:
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/3/9/2399-yanmar-ym226.html


----------

